# ie7 problems



## systempunk (Aug 29, 2005)

Ever since i got Internet explorer 7, ive been having problems, and i cant revert to ie6
(please reply if you know how). Right now, i dont know if its ie7 or my computer, but, internet explorer wont let me change my internet options.



> {This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator.}


I use my computer myself, i mean that i dont share it with anyone else. I am the administrator. i have no idea how to change this. 


```
this is what happens when you use a beta.
```


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

To roll back to IE6, try this:
1. Click Start, and then click Control Panel.
2. Click Add or Remove Programs.
3. Check Show Updates at the top of the dialog box.
4. Scroll down the list to Windows XP Software Updates, select Internet Explorer 7 Beta 2 Preview, and then click Change/Remove.

If Internet Explorer 7 Beta 2 Preview does not exist, run *%windir%\$NtUninstallie7bet2p$\spuninst\spuninst.exe*. You need to have view hidden folders enabled. %windir% is your Windows installation directory, which is normally C:\Windows on most systems.


----------



## systempunk (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks, it might work, i just have to restart my computer now.
last time, i did it a different way and ie6 was completly malfunctioning.


----------



## systempunk (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the help getting ie6 back, i have no more beta problems.
i restarted my computer and found the problemfor the internet options.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You are welcome. Glad to help.


----------



## karaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, actually it is not so obvious, but to uninstall IE7, go to the Control Panel and Add/Remove Software. This will automatically reinstall IE6. IE7 should be listed under "Window Internet Explorer 7" in alphabetical order. I had to uninstall the browser with my computer lab computers because IE7 was causing the instructor's computer (that's mine) to freeze up and not refresh the video. Even a [Ctrl]-[Alt]-[Del] wouldn't let the computer free of its weird state. BTW IE7 never got going on that machine; it would just show in the top left corner "Connecting:"... but it never did, or if it did, nothing showed. On the others it would behave nicely, but Windows XP feels a little more sluggish. I am not going to install that on my home computer... I use Firefox instead. At work, there are some sites that only work with Microsoft... so I am stuck with IE6 for those tasks, but I have installed Firefox on my office computer alongside of IE6.

Anyway, I hope your uninstall works.


----------



## SierraJim (Mar 9, 2008)

I am replying to this post due to a similar problem alluded to in the reply below.

I installed the IE7 update over the previous version, as instructed by the download procedure (prev. version= IE6) for my Win XP Home, SP2 system. IE7 appears to have updated without any errors.

However, when I start IE7, it is not able to access the internet, and hangs with a "connecting..." message in the initial tab. The URL is http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005 , which works in SeaMonkey 1.1.6 without a problem.

I can stop the connecting state with the "X" stop button, and the error message is "Navigation to the webpage was canceled."

I do have a LAN system configuration with a connection through my router, which works fine for IE6, FireFox and SeaMonkey browsers.

If I use system restore to IE6, it still works fine. The only reference to this problem was a Nov 9,2006 reply (to SystemPunk), "did you try the obvious" posted by Karaki.

Is this a known problem? If so, does anyone know of a solution to this problem? If I install IE7 updates, is this problem fixed in one of them?

(Note: If this should be posted as a new thread, due to the age of the thread responses, please let me know where and how it should be posted).


----------



## dwestcorp (Apr 27, 2008)

I have removed IE7 from 2 computers using control panel it reverts to IE6, could Bill be Beta testing IE7 for the new Windows 7 OS ???? On my single core I recovered 29gb of space by removing IE7. Google search for IE7 problems gets you 555,000 pages.


----------

